# Solar but not solar



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

Been a while since I've been here with log in issues and such. So I got a call today fairly new to the home 5 or 6 years. He has an htp solar water heater. The back up is hooked up to a triangle tube condensing boiler. His issue is he is running out of hot water. My first question to him is why are your solar panels not hooked up? He says he ran out of money never installed them. So basically he has an 80 gallon heater with dual coils( one for solar one for propane back up) and only the back up coil tied in. My idea is to maybe hook up a jumper to tie the two coils together and just use the boiler. The backup coil is at the top of the tank and cold potable water feeds in the bottom of the tank ( normal). So he actually has a half of tank of cold water sitting in the bottom of this thing. Has anybody had to do this? It should work I think. All the boiler runs is an 8 loop radiant run for garage heat. I assume I should move the aqua stat to the bottom well for it to preform better. Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I would put them in series with the bottom coil getting the hottest water first.


----------

